# Front foot pains... to the verge of quitting



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Have you tried different insoles or different boots?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

do you have ducky feet like me..? no arch.? that makes mine hurts after a while.. ^ go with that you need like doctor scholls or a new boot that fits better... consult your nearest snowboard boot shop


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

definitely try different boots and maybe different bindings as well. you shouldn't have to give up boarding over this. at least not before you've tried every alternative. you can duck out alot more than 15 and -12 too. I've put my front binding as far forward at 20 degrees just to try it. I didn't particluarly like it but maybe itd be comfortable for you. try everything you can think of. first thing I'd try though is a new pair of boots. something that fits better and gives mroe support


----------



## Ants (Feb 21, 2010)

I've tried green superfeet didnt help much at all... Tried even special orthotics that were molded specifically for my feet... didnt help either.

I've tried a few different boots only problem is I can never tell how they feel until I ride.

Yup - I do have super ducky feet when I walk...

I've tried Salomon Brigade Wides and my TM Twos

I also have a pair of brand new DC Rogans. I havent tried these in fear of new boots adding additional pain to the mix.

My 32 TM-2s are comfortable all day just walking around in them, strapped in even... its only when I have to keep switching fast b/c of moguls or chopped up conditions where I can't casually carve. Thats why I don't think its the boots anymore.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm thinking it's more of a weak foot problem? because you sound just like me... at the end of the day after boarding... I walk around like a robot duck.... but....

it almost sounds like you have a broken arch in your leading foot... if you've got coverage.. I'd go see a foot doc... because they would definitely be able to cure your ailments... .I have no doubt..


----------



## Ants (Feb 21, 2010)

I know I definitely have no arch whatsoever in my feet. So you think that it isnt the fact that I'm twisting with the lead foot (is that poor fundamentals?), or the 162cm (long board) thats causing the pain?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

that's a good point.. you might be trying to bend too much board.. I don't know .. I'm 5'10 and my biggest board ever was a 157 so.. eh. 
Twisting? I think I do something kind of like that... but to twist the board it's just like a gas pedal.. push down to go toe.. pull back to go heel... maybe you aren't putting your weight on the front foot and in turn.... working harder than you should? 

I still defer to the ortho.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Usually unusual foot pain is caused by a combination of boot fitment and binding issue. If your foot/leg muscles aren't quite ready and are still fairly weak, this will happen also. 

But you mentioned riding just 100yards and it hurts immediately? might be something more serious going on with your foot.


----------



## Ants (Feb 21, 2010)

Yea the reason I question that its a boot problem because I am pretty sure I can wear the boots a whole day without the cramp issue. I can ride groomed runs all day without the cramp issue. It only surfaces when the snow is extra lumpy or mogul-y and I'm forcing a turn with the lead foot.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I broke my foot in hockey awhile back. My left foot is always painful man. Orthodics didnt help, i have green superfeet which feel great with running shoes. When it comes to snowboarding I always experience pain. 

Sometimes we must man up and just ride with it.


----------



## fredv1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well i was reading up on foot pain while snowboarding, and a very common cause is when your boot is basically too loose fitting and to stop movement you will over tighten your bindings! This is what happened to me as i thought my foot pain was from my boots i would loosen my boots, but then tighten my bindings more making it worse. So maybe this is what's happening to you?


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

What happens when you ride fakie?


----------



## Ants (Feb 21, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> What happens when you ride fakie?


I dont ride fakie long enough to see whether it hurts or not. It feels like going back to a newb so I havent tried it.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe you just developed a bad method of turning


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You have planar fascitis? Flat feet it could be any number of things from lack of regular arch support to meta tarsal arch support. Another thing could be your feet just aren't used to using those muscles. Boots could be too big, too loose, too tight. I'm stabbing in the dark here since I'm not looking at your foot.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

fredv1 said:


> Well i was reading up on foot pain while snowboarding, and a very common cause is when your boot is basically too loose fitting and to stop movement you will over tighten your bindings! This is what happened to me as i thought my foot pain was from my boots i would loosen my boots, but then tighten my bindings more making it worse. So maybe this is what's happening to you?


Another thing that can happen if your boot is too loose is that you arch your foot to push the top of the foot against the top of the boot, and push down with your toes. That'll cause cramps for sure!

I haven't read every post so I don't know if this has been asked, but have you had x-rays or an MRI or something to see if there's an actual ongoing medical problem?


----------



## Ants (Feb 21, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Another thing that can happen if your boot is too loose is that you arch your foot to push the top of the foot against the top of the boot, and push down with your toes. That'll cause cramps for sure!
> 
> I haven't read every post so I don't know if this has been asked, but have you had x-rays or an MRI or something to see if there's an actual ongoing medical problem?


Good question... I did go to a podiatrist a few years back for a snowboard ankle sprain that still hurt after 6 months (fell while riding with only one foot strapped in)... He said everything looked good and saw no issues.

Feeling my toes right now... they feel tender which is from my toes banging the front of the boot.

I do however believe I may have been using my feet too much and not enough of the hips, knees combo


----------



## Ants (Feb 21, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You have planar fascitis? Flat feet it could be any number of things from lack of regular arch support to meta tarsal arch support. Another thing could be your feet just aren't used to using those muscles. Boots could be too big, too loose, too tight. I'm stabbing in the dark here since I'm not looking at your foot.


I dont think I have planar fascitis from what I can tell. I do have extremely flat feet. As mentione dbefore I have orthotics made by a podiatrist but they hurt like holy hell to wear... so I've ditched them for the most part.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

It just seems to me when I turn... actually using the boards flex.. I use my ankle... my foot is just the thing that reacts to how my ankle moves and relays that to the binding... but thats just how it feels to me.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Try going to the doctor..Certain bones and muscles you may not turn or use in ways other than when you're snowboarding, and that could be why it only hurts snowboarding. And try different boots maybe?


----------



## Ants (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll probably make an appointment with the doctor tomorrow  Wish me luck! I'm heading to Winter Park and Copper in less than a month. I dont want another day of this foot stuff bothering me


----------



## p-hat in cincy (Nov 12, 2010)

My front foot boot boa that tightens the cable over the front of the foot doesn't work well, leaving a lot of room over the top of my foot. I try to compensate with binding adjustments, but it's common for me to get pain at the side outer part that foot. I'm leaning towards an ill fitting boot as the root cause of my problem, but if you've already tried different boot/binding combos...

UPDATE: I bought a new pair of boots Saturday and ran them Sunday. Foot pain was gone. The new boots encapsulate my entire foot much better.


----------



## Ants (Feb 21, 2010)

Just an update but I went to a podiatrist this past week and he thinks it is Morton's Neuroma... I am unsure but he gave me a shot of cortisone and wants to give me another one a few days before my next trip. We will see if it works or not... heres hoping!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hope those shots work.

Just a couple of things...

If your feet are "banging" the front of your boot, your boots are too big.

Another thing you could try, get different bindings. I have said this many times about Flow bindings. The biggest benefit is the comfort. They definitely feel different than traditional straps, but are absolutely the most comfortable bindings I have ever tried hands down.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Get boots that fit.


----------

